# Help me choose: 530i or 545i ???



## 120yz (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello all...

I am looking for a new 5-series next year and therefore asking for your advise...

is it better to have a 545 with sports and nav
or a 530 with sports nav xenon premium auto

which one has a better value? like the gas mileage, or the price ratio?

thanks for your reply...


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

:dunno: 

If money is an issue, get the 530i, my man.


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

545 done and done.

aren't you driving a 2005 530 right now? i think the fact your getting a new one next year and asking which to get is a sign that yoru not happy with your 530


----------



## 120yz (Nov 12, 2004)

no.. i am currently ordering the car... i just ordered it so approximately the car will be avail next year... i was thinking that 545 has valvetronic but does it help so much in gas mileage? because i found my friend's 530 has 20 mpg which is fine...


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

120yz said:


> no.. i am currently ordering the car... i just ordered it so approximately the car will be avail next year... i was thinking that 545 has valvetronic but does it help so much in gas mileage? because i found my friend's 530 has 20 mpg which is fine...


If gas mileage is a great concern because of environemental reasons buy the 530. If its monetary reasons buy the 530. If you want the better and faster car buy the 545. Seems logical to me. If you are going to buy an ugly car at least get a fast ugly car. :rofl:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

dagoo98 said:


> If you are going to buy an ugly car at least get a fast ugly car. :rofl:


:bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## 120yz (Nov 12, 2004)

545 is a damn nice car... you know... i dont care about the environment you know... i care about the value of the car... i think you wanna say that 545 has better value eh?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


 :rofl: 
Don't get the active steering in the 545. Is it available in the 530?


----------



## 120yz (Nov 12, 2004)

yes it is if u buy sports pack.. why not get active steering in 545?


----------



## Soon to be ZHP (May 15, 2004)

120yz said:


> Hello all...
> 
> I am looking for a new 5-series next year and therefore asking for your advise...
> 
> ...


Forget the Value and Forget the MPG, 225hp vs 325hp!!!!!!!!!! Nuff said :banghead: :bling: uch: If you want MPG buy a Prius. if you want value by an Accord/Camry. :tsk:


----------



## 120yz (Nov 12, 2004)

yea i dont care for a cheap toyota or low class prius.. i dont mind the mpg and i dont care if the car will go down to a 25000 depreciation... AND I DONT MESS WITH THOSE CHEAP STUFF!! but you know i just wanna know which one is the better between the two... money is not my OBJECTION!!!


----------



## zmuff (Nov 6, 2004)

Get the 545 without a doubt! When you're ready to sell it in a few years, you'll have the one everybody wants. I suspect that most of these 5 series models will be sold with the smaller engine and a few less options. If cost isn't an issue with your purchase, get the hot one! Although I can't have a new one, the used ones I look for are harder to find because of those desireable options. Hey, get the 545 and sell it to me when you're ready! My daughter will be driving in a couple of years and is looking real hard at my car... I think I'll need another.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

zmuff said:


> Get the 545 without a doubt! When you're ready to sell it in a few years, you'll have the one everybody wants. I suspect that most of these 5 series models will be sold with the smaller engine and a few less options.


Interesting POV. The 545i is one of the fastest-depreciating cars in BMW's European line-up, with value retention after three years somewhere around 30%. Sales of 545s are mininal to zero; everyone buys a 530d, or a 7er, instead.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> Interesting POV. The 545i is one of the fastest-depreciating cars in BMW's European line-up, with value retention after three years somewhere around 30%. Sales of 545s are mininal to zero; everyone buys a 530d, or a 7er, instead.


Is that because gas is $6 a gallon in Europe, or some other reason?

I say, if you can afford it get the 545i.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd go for the 530i

Simply because if you really want the 545i (better car) then you wouldn't be on here asking why...If you don't know....just get the 530i.

The reason why someone buys a 545i over a 530i is because they can.
The reason why someone buys a 530i over a 545i is because they can not.


----------



## 120yz (Nov 12, 2004)

as i said... money is no objection... just tryin to be wise in choosin it... if 99.9999% ppl buy 530 then i won't go for 545.. but if 2% for 530 and 1% for 525, then it is so clear that the majority of the sales are 545... therefore what i am looking is a car that HAS THE MODE (the most picked)


----------



## 120yz (Nov 12, 2004)

therefore... all of you that have new 04 or 05 5-series... tell me what you have!!


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I think everyone is smoking pot. The M5 is the obvious choice.


----------



## Soon to be ZHP (May 15, 2004)

:smokin: :supdude: :thumbup:


xspeedy said:


> I think everyone is smoking pot. The M5 is the obvious choice.


----------



## gdc2000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*530 0r 545*



120yz said:


> Hello all...
> 
> I am looking for a new 5-series next year and therefore asking for your advise...
> 
> ...


I have a 2004 530I. If I had to do it again, I would go with the 545 for the power. The 530 doesn't accelarate that quick. As for the I-drive. It sucks! Thank goodness for the performance.....


----------

